# SwissStop YELLOW pads for carbon rims



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if the YELLOW carbon brake pads stain/discolor carbon wheels brake surfaces? I currently use zipp proprietary black/dark gray carbon brake pads on both my 202s and 303s. As you know, these pads are NOT inexpensive. I have an opportunity to pick up a set of SwissStop Yellow carbon pads for 1/2 the cost of the zipp ones. So two questions:

1. Will they stain/discolor the brake surface?
2. Will they perform as well as the zipp proprietary ones? I know Zipp says that they will only warranty their wheels if used with their specific pads. 

So I may have to just bite the bullet and purchase the zipp replacement pads!?!??! If so, any advice on where to order them for less than msrp? I love riding with my tubulars and I do a lot of hill climbs/descents and burn through them relatively quickly.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cni2i said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if the YELLOW carbon brake pads stain/discolor carbon wheels brake surfaces? I currently use zipp proprietary black/dark gray carbon brake pads on both my 202s and 303s. As you know, these pads are NOT inexpensive. I have an opportunity to pick up a set of SwissStop Yellow carbon pads for 1/2 the cost of the zipp ones. So two questions:
> 
> ...


1. No. jme.
2. Yes. jme. For dry conditions I've given up on SwissStop, Zipp and other overpriced pads. I just run Serfas carbon pads which I get for about $5 a pair at the shop. I think the MSRP is $8 v. what $40 for SwissStop kings? Crazy. The Serfas pads work easily as well as te kings. If anything better imo. They are pretty soft though and you'll go through more of them than the kings fwiw...again dry conditions only. Can't comment about Serfas in wet conditions but you don't want SwissStop yellows in wet for sure.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> 1. No. jme.
> 2. Yes. jme. For dry conditions I've given up on SwissStop, Zipp and other overpriced pads. I just run Serfas carbon pads which I get for about $5 a pair at the shop. I think the MSRP is $8 v. what $40 for SwissStop kings? Crazy. The Serfas pads work easily as well as te kings. If anything better imo. They are pretty soft though and you'll go through more of them than the kings fwiw...again dry conditions only. Can't comment about Serfas in wet conditions but you don't want SwissStop yellows in wet for sure.



Thank you Woodys737. I guess as long as the Serfas pads and the likes don't wear down 4-5x faster (which I doubt) than the Zipp Swiss Stops, then I am definitely going to try something more economical. 

And no, I never ride my carbon wheels in the wet. Have custom Velocity 23s and Fulcrum Zero Comp. Edition for wet conditions. 

As for the discoloration of the brake surfaces with the yellow pads.....still not 100% sure if they would or would not. But I guess you have used them, and didn't experience any yellowing. Good to know.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I have not seen the pads discolor the rims. But I have seen the rims discolor the pads!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I have not seen the pads discolor the rims. But I have seen the rims discolor the pads!


Lol. Okay with the pads discoloring


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have been using the SwissStop Yellow pads with my Nimble Crosswind wheels for over 10 years. The SwissStop Yellow pads can melt somewhat and leave a residue on the rim. I haven't noticed any color, only the different feel of the brakes. The residue can be cleaned with 400 grit wet-or-dry sandpaper and water. I have also used a 3-M green scrub pad to remove the residue.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the Reynolds blue pads best, they are not too expensive compared to SwissStop or Zipp. I have used them with Reynolds and Edge (Enve) clinchers with no complaints. I think they leave less residue on the rims compared to the yellow SwissStop and they also keep the temperatures a little lower under hard braking.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the personal feedbacks/experiences.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing, occasional yellow residue. This SwissStop FlashPro Black Prince Pads - Shimano/SRAM - We Keep You Cycling seems to have fixed that problem though.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

1- no , they will not stain or discolor your rims
2- I use the Zipp brand cork ones for cyclocross and they are far better than the yellow Swissstops. I know the Zipp cork are not cheap, but it was night and day difference for wet and cold conditions. I really wanted to like the Swissstops, I like the color and had heard good reports, for me Zipp cork is the word.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

as above the Swisstop yellows leave a little residue at times, easy enough to rub off.

Braking on my Easton EC90 carbon wheels with the recommended yellow pads is at times marginal, and poor in the wet. I may have to try some of these other options you guys mention


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

read this: Support | Maintenance & Repair | Recommended and approved brake pads | Zipp - Speed Weaponry


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently had a front 303 sent to Zipp for inspection. Before they agreed to take the wheel in...they asked what pads I used.

If a warranty situation comes up and depending on the bike shop you got it from...it could cause some issues.


----------



## jaffar (Feb 16, 2008)

what Zipp says actually happens is that the brake pad material actually gets worn in to their carbon rim, so once the carbon gets filled up with pad material, it's essentially pad to pad friction. so whatever pad you use first on Zipp rims, a small amount of that color will always be in the braking surface.


----------

